# Painting concrete flooring??



## Hawksnest Farm (Dec 31, 2011)

My barn has a concrete textured isle. I was thinking about painting it with a concrete sealing paint. Ive seen some nice ones in garages/basements etc. I'm picturing some sort of rubbery concrete paint with maybe a grit built into it. Anyone have any experience with this? My one concern is will it be harder to sweep?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I painted the concrete floor in my tackroom and it wears off.. /


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, it will be harder to sweep.

Yes it will wear off. Speed of wear depends on the paint you use plus how thick it's put on. Metal shoes from horses plus 1k weight is rather harsh on paint.

Personally I would put down rubber mats down the main walkway and leave it at that.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You could use a leafblower rather than a broom. My barn has a slightly textured concrete flooring and sweeping that whole thing would take _ages_. Leafblower is a muchhh faster and easier way to do it and it looks a lot neater.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Been in many barns with cement aisles and never seen one painted. Must be a good reason. If the paint does start coming off then one has to either look at a patchy floor or repaint it. A lot of work to maintain besides keeping it clean. I think you would come to dread that after the second painting.


----------



## Hawksnest Farm (Dec 31, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Been in many barns with cement aisles and never seen one painted. Must be a good reason. If the paint does start coming off then one has to either look at a patchy floor or repaint it. A lot of work to maintain besides keeping it clean. I think you would come to dread that after the second painting.


I think you are all on the right track - no paint. I have enough to do without having to paint the floor every year - hahaha


----------

